# Fiend Cup



## Bartmanhomer (Apr 27, 2005)

In the Infinite Layers Of The Abyss, there was a collesum called the Herax collesum where thousand of demon, devils and yugoloths spectalting to the see fighter manhandling other fighters to earn that goal is to received the Fiend Cup! Eight demonic fighter will be completing to received the Fiend Cup. Demogorgon, Graz'zt, Juiblex, Orcus,Yeenough, Fraz Urblu, Kostchtchie and Baphomet will fight against one another to earn the Fiend Cup. Now let's the Fiend Cup game begin!


----------



## Bartmanhomer (Apr 29, 2005)

*Chapter 1*

"Hello fiends! My name is Demos and welcome to the Fiend Cup!" Demos the imp announced! The audience cheered! "Here how the rules goes. There an elimation bracket. Two fiends will be fighting against each other. There are many ways to win to advance another round. The contestant must either knockout the opponent unconiscious, slain the opponent, or resign the match. However if the one of the fighter resigned, the audience must decided the loser fate. Either spare or kill. Also there no DQ in the Fiend Cup! So without further adue let the Fiend Cup begin!" The audience cheered very loudly! "Our first match for round one is Baphomet, Lord of the minotaurs!" Baphomet steps up to the arena. He appears to be a twelve foot giant. His skin very furry, full of brown. He got large horns on his forehead. He also got a tail. He carries a halberd at his right hand. "And his opponent is Graz'zt, The Dark Prince!" Graz'zt steps up to the arena. His height is nine feet tall. His appearance his very dark and handsome. Graz'zt got six fingers and six toes. He carries a longsword at his right hand. Graz'zt gives Baphomet an ugly glare. Baphomet also gives Graz'zt the same glare.





​


----------

